# Email notifications



## rusky (3 Nov 2010)

Is it just me or have the email notifications suddenly stopped?


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Nov 2010)

rusky said:


> Is it just me or have the email notifications suddenly stopped?



I think so too -none last night, none yet tonight.


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2010)

Sorry about that.

I think this is related to the upgrade to 3.1.3 as it appears a few other sites are experiencing the same thing.

I've put a support ticket in, so hopefully it'll get sorted soon (_probably sometime later tomorrow ... _).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (4 Nov 2010)

Seems to be working again


----------



## SavageHoutkop (4 Nov 2010)

rusky said:


> Seems to be working again



Yip, I agree


----------



## Shaun (4 Nov 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2010)

is it broken again?


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2010)

MossCommuter said:


> is it broken again?



working again - probably a problem @ my end


----------

